# Stellungnahme eines angeblichen  Vertreters Intexus



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Also 1. ist ein Intexusdialer kein "Schädling"
und 2. "nistet" er sich nicht ein.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2005)

Das ist eine Frage des Standpunktes, mit allen nur denkbaren Tricks  rasiermesserscharf 
am Rande der Legalität programmierte "Einwahlhilfen", die für 30 Euronen Schrott
 an Frau/Mann zu bringen  suchen, würde ich durchaus so beurteilen.
Der 17. Juni wird hoffentlich diesem Spuk ein Ende bereiten, dann wird sich ja zeigen, ob die verbleibenden
 "eigenen"  Fenster  in der Lage sind,  dem User  den Blick  auf das  3.Fenster (der RegTP)  zu vernebeln... 

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also 1. ist ein Intexusdialer kein "Schädling"
> und 2. "nistet" er sich nicht ein.
> 
> MfG Andreas


:vlol:

Uiui, soo empfindlich auf einmal? Warum denn??


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Der Herr Tunneleffekt-Optimierer stört sich an der Semantik...


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Jau, alle die ungebeten in meinem Garten kriechen,krabbeln und buddeln, sind Schädlinge. Auch wenn mein Nachbar seinen Dackel nicht als Schädling betrachtet, ist er es doch, wenn er meine Blumenbeete umbuddelt und ich ihn nicht *bewusst *dazu eingeladen habe. 
Selbiges passiert zu oft mit Dialern, die sich heimlich einnisten und den PC umbuddeln. Wie Nachbars Hund, der sich um die Ecken schleicht und nur dann entdeckt wird, wenn ich jeden quadratzentimeter ständig beobachte.
Denn die Dialer werden auch gerne als alles andere bezeichnet.... nur eben nicht als Dialer.


----------



## A John (29 März 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Uiui, soo empfindlich auf einmal? Warum denn??


Offensichtlich werden einige Leute im Drückermilieu langsam nervös.
Das könnte eine Erklärung für deren peinliche Versuche sein, hier einen auf "seriös" zu machen.
Das führt dann zu skurrilen Argumentationsketten in der Art:
"Wenn sich Udo User an meiner Faust die Zähne einschlägt beweist dies, dass er an einer objektiven Auseinandersetzung kein Interesse hat".

Gruß A. John


----------



## Antidialer (29 März 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Uiui, soo empfindlich auf einmal? Warum denn??



Der 17. 6. ist nicht mehr fern, billiteasy für Deutschland noch nicht absehbar, offenbar fürchtet man in Berlin massiv um die Umsätze. 

Wiso eigentlich, ich dachte immer, es kann sich kein User versehentlich einwählen und alle, die sich beschweren wären nur Zechpreller...  :gruebel:  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Keine Angst. Umsätze werden geringer sinken, als es hier lieb ist. Die Tests mit neuen Layouts (nach neuer Verfügung) haben etwa 6% ergeben. Damit kann man leben. Die User wissen eben, was sie tun und sind nicht so doof, wie hier immer behauptet wird.
Nochwas am Rande: MP macht nur etwa 20% Umsätze mit Dialern. Der Rest durch Nummern im TMWD-Bereich, PaybyCall, Handypay, PSMS.
Also immer schön locker bleiben und warten was noch so kommt vom Marktführer.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Gast namens Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die User wissen eben, was sie tun und sind nicht so doof, wie hier immer behauptet wird.


Das behauptet hier niemand. Das war im Drückerforum. Bitte nicht verwechseln.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst. Umsätze werden geringer sinken, als es hier lieb ist. Die Tests mit neuen Layouts (nach neuer Verfügung) haben etwa 6% ergeben.


Wo kann man denn das neue Layout der RegTP sehen? Bisher konnte man nur die
"Tunnelbeschleuniger" bewundern.  Außerdem herrscht anscheinend der Irrtum, 
es ginge darum Umsätze zu verderben.

*Es geht darum ungewollte Einwahlen zu verhindern. *

Ausdrucken und übers Bett hängen

cp


----------



## tuxedo (30 März 2005)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wo denn bereits Dialer eingesetzt werden, die der neuen Verordnung entsprechen. Ich finde immer nur die alten bzw. die Tunnel optimierte Version.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Teleton (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst. Umsätze werden geringer sinken, als es hier lieb ist. Die Tests mit neuen Layouts (nach neuer Verfügung) haben etwa 6% ergeben. ... Gruß Andreas



Das ging aber flott. 
Am 17ten war noch im Drückerforum zu lesen dass kein neuer Dialer registriert war.
Nichtmal zwei Wochen später liegen schon die ersten Testauswertungen vor. 
Waren es Erotikseiten oder andere die getestet wurden ?


----------



## sascha (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :bussi:


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher konnte man nur die
> "Tunnelbeschleuniger" bewundern.



Zeige mir doch bitte mal ein MP-Partnerprogramm daß diesen Tunnelbeschleuniger implementiert hat. Ich kenne solche OK-Fenster nur vom GN-Dialer wo ALLE DREI 3-OK-Fenster gleich wirken. MP hat als zweites OK-Fenster ein kleines graues OK-Fenster und das unterscheidet sich sehr wohl vom 1. und 3.OK Fenster.

Nur zur Info: Ich habe im Zuge der Änderungen im 3.OK Fenster (vor dem 16.3) einige neue 3.OK Fenster erstellt und auch einige 1.OK Fenster mit der gleichen Grafik wie im 3.OK Fenster versehen (früher waren die 1.OK Fenster Grafiken in Grün)  Diese Änderungen (gleiche Grafik im 1. und 3.OK Fenster sowie kleinere Schrift im 3.OK Fenster) haben ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN Einfluss auf das Einwählverhalten gehabt da wie schon oben beschrieben das spezielle kleine graue 2.OK Fenster bei allen MP-Dialern vorhanden ist und es deshalb zu gar keinen Tunneleffekt kommen kann.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

> Zeige mir doch bitte mal ein MP-Partnerprogramm daß diesen Tunnelbeschleuniger implementiert hat


Das war
1.) Thema eines inzwischen wohl gelöschten Threads im Branchenforum
und ist
2.) nach wie vor im hiesigen Linkforum einsehbar (für freigeschaltete User).


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Zeige mir doch bitte mal ein MP-Partnerprogramm daß diesen Tunnelbeschleuniger implementiert hat
> 
> 
> Das war
> ...



Also im DC-Forum habe ich nie einen so einen Thread gesehen. Für das Linkforum bin ich leider nicht freigeschalten. Ich frage  mich nur, warum das Linkforum nicht für alle zugänglich ist bzw. wieso das hier nicht gleich im öffentlichen Teil besprochen wird. Ich lese immer nur vom bösen Tunneleffelt, aber den gibt es bei MP-Dialern gar nicht da sich das 1. 2. und 3. OK Fenster nach meiner Meinung schon deutlich voneinander unterscheiden. Einmal habe ich bei Google einen GN-Dialer gefunden bei dem alle 3 OK Fenster wirklich fast gleich aussahen (bei allen 3 Fenstern war die gleiche Grafik sowie unten auch der Hash-Wert abgebildet). Leider habe ich mir Seite nicht "gebookmarkt". Bei solchen Seiten sehe ich ein, wenn man von einen Tunneleffekt redet.

DAY


----------



## News (30 März 2005)

Es gab einen solchen Thread im DC-Forum. Da hatte jemand auf p2p*** die blauen Fenster im WinXP-Look entdeckt und wollte das auch so haben. Weitere Interessenten meldeten sich, und IIRC schließlich auch einer der Brüder Schm., der erklärte, das Layout sei zunächst exklusiv für seine Firma entstanden.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab einen solchen Thread im DC-Forum.


... und wenn er nicht gelöscht wird, gibt es ihn weiterhin.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Dieses neue blaue Design wurde ja vielleicht auch entwickelt um im Vorfeld schon den neuen Dialer zu testen der ab 17.6 dann verfügbar ist. 

Ich meine die allgemeinen MP-Dialer die derzeit verwendet werden. Dort gibt es sicher keinen Tunneleffekt da sich die 3 Fenster deutlich unterscheiden.

DAY


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

<Kommerzposter> schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses neue blaue Design wurde ja vielleicht auch entwickelt um im Vorfeld schon den neuen Dialer zu testen der ab 17.6 dann verfügbar ist.


Diese ergebnislosen Wortverdrehungen gehen mir auf den Keks. Das glaubt hier ohnehin keiner.

Im genannten Beispiel wurden genau 3 fast identische Layouts so gestaltet, wie die RegTP den unerwünschten Tunneleffekt beschrieben hat. Das wurde nach der Bekanntgabe der RegTP-Neuregelungen und wenige Tage vor dem Stichtag 17.3. registriert.

Diese 3 fast identischen Fenster wurden dann in der Praxis aktiviert. Zu welchem Zweck ist letztlich egal. Wir erkennen die Absicht.

Die Dialer nach dem 17.6. haben ein anderes Anwahlfenster. Sie haben keinen Tunneleffekt und können mit einem solchen auch nicht vorgetestet werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Dann frage ich mich wirklich, welchen "Test" dann Andreas gemeint hat. Nach seinen Auskünften sind 6% weniger Umsätze. Wenn er den Test mit den blauen Fenstern meint, dann müsste der Tunneleffekt doch positiv für die Einwahlen/Umsätze sein.  

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frage ich mich wirklich, welchen "Test" dann Andreas gemeint hat. Nach seinen Auskünften sind 6% weniger Umsätze. Wenn er den Test mit den blauen Fenstern meint, dann müsste der Tunneleffekt doch positiv für die Einwahlen/Umsätze sein.
> 
> DAY



Nun doch mal kurz auf dem Nähkästchen: 200000 Hits auf "alten" Dialer ohne neue Verfügung. 200000 Hits auf neuen Dialer (neuer Code + neuer Verfügung inkl. "Nichttunnel-Regtp-Fenster"). Ganz einfacher Vergleich.
Und zu aller Verwirrung: Tests mit 3 gleichen Fenstern. Das Ergebniss hat mich weniger überrascht. In diesem Forum würde man diese Zahlen SOFORT anzweifeln. Deshalb. Schweigen ist Gold. Ich erwarte dann die nächste Verfügung 2006. Denn: ES wählt sich ein. So oder so. 
Nochmal: Die User sind nicht so doof. Mag sein, das in diesem Forum wirklich nur "Härtefälle" aufschlagen. 20000 Kunden täglich sind zufrieden. Und mit 0.3% Beschwerden können wir gut leben.

Andreas


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> . Ich frage  mich nur, warum das Linkforum nicht für alle zugänglich ist bzw. wieso das hier nicht gleich im öffentlichen Teil besprochen wird.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44783#44783


> Unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=35 gibts ein neues Linkforum.
> Damit wollen wir den Bedarf an der Veröffentlichung von Links anerkennen. Um Unbedarfte nicht zu gefährden, bekommen nur angemeldete User Zugriff, die sich mit den besonderen Nutzungsbedingungen einverstanden erklären. Primär gehts hierbei darum, dass sich jeder der potentiellen Gefahr bewußt ist und er bereit ist, die Verantwortung für sein Tun selbst zu tragen.
> 
> Aus Sicherheitsgründen sind auch dort nur *inaktive* Links erlaubt (also in der Art h**p://somewhere.org oder hxxp://somewhat.net).
> ...






> Jeder Teilnehmer im Linkforum erklärt sich mit folgenden Nutzungsbedingungen einverstanden:
> Im Linkforum gibt es potentiell gefährliche Links. Jedem User muß klar sein, dass er für Schäden, die ihm durch ein Aufrufen der Links eventuell entstehen könnten, *selbst verantwortlich* ist. Ein "Ausprobieren" von Links wird seitens der Betreiber ausdrücklich nicht angeraten.
> Die Seiten, die dort exemplarisch gezeigt werden, entziehen sich der Kontrolle der Betreiber des Forums von computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de. Die Erwähnung einer bestimmten Seite bedeutet auch nicht, dass wir diese Seite unterstützen oder dass wir uns die dort gezeigten Inhalte zu eigen machen wollen. *Jede Nutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr des Users.*
> Der User wird seine *Zugangsdaten nicht weitergeben,* sondern nur persönlich mit seiner eigenen Kennung ins Linkforum gehen.
> Es ist nur zulässig, Links zu Seiten bis *maximal FSK 16* zu *veröffentlichen,* da hier keine Alterskontrolle stattfindet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2005)

> 20000 Kunden täglich sind zufrieden. Und mit 0.3% Beschwerden können wir gut leben.Andreas


 60 Beschwerden am Tag, 22000 im Jahr. Ohne Dunkelziffer


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wollen wir den Bedarf an der Veröffentlichung von Links anerkennen. Um Unbedarfte nicht zu gefährden, bekommen nur angemeldete User Zugriff, die sich mit den besonderen Nutzungsbedingungen einverstanden erklären. Primär gehts hierbei darum, dass sich jeder der potentiellen Gefahr bewußt ist und er bereit ist, die Verantwortung für sein Tun selbst zu tragen.
> 
> Aus Sicherheitsgründen sind auch dort nur *inaktive* Links erlaubt (also in der Art h**p://somewhere.org oder hxxp://somewhat.net).
> 
> Extrem gefährliche Links werden allerdings auch dort eliminiert. Die Schwelle wird aber wesentlich höher liegen als hier im öffentlichen Forum.


Das ist genau die Begründung, warum Benutzerkennungen, die als URL nach wenigen Klicks auf üblen Dialerseiten enden, im öffentlichen Bereich störend sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau die Begründung, warum Benutzerkennungen, die als URL nach wenigen Klicks auf üblen Dialerseiten enden, im öffentlichen Bereich störend sind.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



OK, wenn es um die bus*ne*s.de geht, dann habe ich die von meiner Firmenhomepage entfernt. Die Seite ist sowieso nicht mehr up-to-date gewesen. 

Wenn man hier so streng mit Dialerseiten umgeht, dann dürfte man z.B. auch nicht Google nennen, denn dort ist man auch nach wenigen Klicks auf üblen Dialerseiten. Außerdem ist ja Google auch eine kommerzielle Seite da Google mit Werbeeinblendungen viel Geld verdient. Ich dachte kommerzielle Seiten darf man hier auch nicht posten - oder ist Google eine Ausnahme da es eine Suchmaschine ist ?

DAY


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2005)

Die ist es nicht 

tf 

PS: es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe Nachhilfeunterricht oder "Aufklärung" für NAWMs zu geben.
Entsprechende  Infos müßten dem anonymen Poster, der hier unter dem Pseudonym Andreas postet 
geläufig sein, wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen Vertreter des Berliner Unternehmens handelt.
Ein Telefonanruf sollte dann für entsprechende Klärung sorgen.


----------



## News (30 März 2005)

> Wenn man hier so streng mit Dialerseiten umgeht, dann dürfte man z.B. auch nicht Google nennen, denn dort ist man auch nach wenigen Klicks auf üblen Dialerseiten.


Besonders, wenn wieder mal eine Adwords-Anzeige am rechten Bildrand erscheint, die einer der Branchenkollegen entgegen der Google-Richtlinien geschaltet hat
- in der Erwartung, gut zu kassieren, bevor Google darauf aufmerksam (gemacht) wird.
Beispiele dafür gibt es leider genug.
Etwa, wenn man nach "games" sucht.


----------



## drboe (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Denn: *ES* wählt sich ein. So oder so.


Ich rate dazu, präzise, unmissverständliche Formulierungen zu wählen. Andernfalls läuft man in Berlin Gefahr wieder einmal 400.000 Dialer-Registrierungen zu verlieren, weil obiger Satz sich auch als Eingeständnis lesen läßt, mit Autodialern zu arbeiten.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal: Die User sind nicht so doof.


Das liest sich in den einschlägigen Foren häufig anders. Die Ansichten sind so unbegründet nicht, denn ...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, das in diesem Forum wirklich nur "Härtefälle" aufschlagen. 20000 Kunden täglich sind zufrieden. Und mit 0.3% Beschwerden können wir gut leben.


Wie uninformiert muss z. B. jemand sein, der P2P Infos und Tools via Dialer lädt? Oder sich Bauanleitungen für Bomben von einer "Bastelseite" erhofft, auf die er via Dailer zugreifen kann? Das Geschäftsmodell der Dialerdrücker basiert erkennbar auf Dämlichkeit und Täuschung. 

Noch etwas zur Anzahl der Beschwerden. Von solchen Reklamationsquoten träumt man anderswo. Da hätten also der Gesetzgeber und die zuständige Behörde ja glatt überreagiert. Haben sie das? Ich glaub's nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hatte gerade eben wieder mal so ein "beratendes" Gespräch unter Kollegen - der andere streitet sich auf´s Messer mit DTAG´s RA Seiler anstatt sich direkt mit dem Dialeranbieter in Verbindung zu setzen. Wie soll da der Anbieter überhaupt erfahren, wie hoch die Beschwerden sind, wenn ettliche Kunden gar nicht wissen, an wen sie sich zu wenden haben. Aussagekräftiger fände ich da eine Angabe der Storno, die über die DTAG zurück gerechnet werden.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Andreas  schrieb:
			
		

> Nun doch mal kurz auf dem Nähkästchen: 200000 Hits auf "alten" Dialer ohne neue Verfügung. 200000 Hits auf neuen Dialer (neuer Code + neuer Verfügung inkl. "Nichttunnel-Regtp-Fenster"). Ganz einfacher Vergleich.
> [...]
> 20000 Kunden täglich sind zufrieden.


Die genannten Hits sind also jeweils die Klickleistung aller Kunden in 10 Tagen. Macht 20 Tage Testzeit mit 100% Auslastung für Testdialer.

Baron Münchhausen war ein Anfänger.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die genannten Hits sind also jeweils die Klickleistung aller Kunden in 10 Tagen. Macht 20 Tage Testzeit mit 100% Auslastung für Testdialer.



Also ich kann im Posting von Andreas nichts von "aller Kunden in 10 Tagen" sehen.  Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welchem PP er hier getestet hat, aber es waren sicher nicht alle PP von MP  da meine PP davon nicht betroffen sind.

DAY


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Das hat jetzt was mit Kopfrechnen zu tun. Wenn täglich 20.000 Kunden klicken und der eine Test 200.000 Klicks gebracht hat, waren mindestens 10 Tage nötig, wenn man ALLE Klicks diesem Test zurechnet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > Besonders, wenn wieder mal eine Adwords-Anzeige am rechten Bildrand erscheint, die einer der Branchenkollegen entgegen der Google-Richtlinien geschaltet hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2005)

google hat adwords-Werbung für Dialer ohnehin spät verboten
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41961

Das Sammeln von dialerseiten in adwords-links gehört nicht zu meinen Leidenschaften, aber als ich letztes Jahr einen speedwork-link entdeckt habe unter den von google gesponsorten Anzeigen (ein link, der schon im Herbst 2003 aufgefallen ist:
http://www.telefontarife.de/forum/x-internet/1233-6.html ), spätestens da war mir klar, dass google - wie alle (man denke nur an die großen Portale) - auch stinkendes Geld gerne annimmt... Ob das Schwankungen unterworfen ist, weiss ich nicht. Aber wenn google im Januar 2004 adwords-Anzeigen hatte, müssen ja auch im Januar 2004 oder später Gelder geflossen sein. So what? So what!


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar sollen diese Seiten auf längere Sicht komplett aus den Google-Suchergebnissen gefiltert werden.


 Was "auf längere Sicht" bedeutet, weiß wohl nur google selbst... Man schrieb das im November 2003...

edit: google iqtest --> Toni! Ach sooooo! Ist ja kein Dialer mehr, oder?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=98393#98393
[edit: also ich konnte tonis iqtest gerade ohne Kosten durchführen... Obwohl ich etwas genervt war, hat's für 130 Punktegereicht, das liegt 1.7 Standardabweichungen über seinem Nutzerdurchschnitt. Vielleicht habe ich deshalb so viel Kummer mit Toni  ](diese Anmerkung enthält einen falschen IQ-Wert, aber eine richtige Schlußfolgerung  )


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas  schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr Vill. Wenn man von der Materie nichts versteht, sollte man sich nicht hinreißen lassen. 200000 Kunden auf einem Dialerportal sind nicht gleich 20000 Einwahlen. Sie würfeln da aber auch alles durcheinander.
Wenn wir Tests durchführem, dann doch nicht auf Kosten unserer Partner. Wir kaufen Traffic und schicken die auf bestimmte Testumgebungen. Danach können wir uns eine Meinung bilden.
Die 20k waren richtwertige Einwahlzahlen aller Dialerkunden PRO Tag.
Also hat das eine NICHTS mit dem anderen zu tun. Testläufe sollten Ihnen doch nicht fremd sein. Lernwillige Leser dieses Forum´s lesen ja ständig unser "Weiterbildungsforum". Da sollten Sie auch schon auf diese Sachthemen gestoßen sein.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2005)

> Wir kaufen Traffic und schicken die auf bestimmte Testumgebungen


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9040
Das hätte ich ja gerne mal in einfachen Worten für die Allgemeinheit erklärt gekriegt. Wie kauft man traffic? Heisst das, dass man irgendwelche links auf irgendwelche Dialerseiten lenkt, auf die die "klickenden" oder "in-type-enden" vielleicht gar nicht wollten? Ich frage das etwas dümmer, als ich heute bin, weil ich's immer noch nicht ganz so gut erklären kann...
trafficbroker sind also so was wie die Hilfsarbeiter, wenn man mal schnell kurzfristig traffic braucht, weil ein Projekt besonders erfolgsversprechend ist? (diese letzte, sehr sehr böse killah-Frage brauchen Sie nicht beantworten)


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > 20000 Kunden täglich sind zufrieden. Und mit 0.3% Beschwerden können wir gut leben.Andreas
> 
> 
> 60 Beschwerden am Tag, 22000 im Jahr. Ohne Dunkelziffer



Aber immerhin 99.70% zufriedene Kunden. Welcher Wirtschaftzweig kann solche Zustimmung verzeichnen?
Also noch mal Vergleichszahlen:

Tag :      60 unzufriedene gegen 19940 zufriedene Kunden
Jahr: 21900 unzufriedene gegen 7.300.000 zufriedene Kunden

Welch ein Staatsproblem. Da hat jeder Optiker mehr Probleme mit seinen Kunden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Bei Overture kann man z.B. ohne weiteres (noch) Traffic für Dialerprojekte kaufen.

Oder es gibt ja auch Domains die xxxx echte TypeIns/Tag haben. Diese kann man dann auch ohne Probleme für einen Test heranziehen.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Wir kaufen Traffic und schicken die auf bestimmte Testumgebungen
> 
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9040
> ...



TrafficBroker trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Es gibt TKP (1000 Kunden Preis). Jede große Seite verdient damit Geld. Ob Heise, Beate Uhse oder der Stern. Sollen wir Seminare durchführen?   

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2005)

@trafficseminare: Bei Gelegenheit mal gerne  

Wie viele dieser Millionen Kunden haben aus reiner Großzügigkeit Dir ggü gezahlt, obwohl doch gar keine Notwendigkeit dazu bestand???
s.a.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46534
im Überblick
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html
(Sie werden Ihre rechtsunkonformen Dinger ja finden)


----------



## News (30 März 2005)

Kleiner Schwenk zurück zu Google: Ich hatte schon mal an anderer Stelle eine Antwortmail von Google zitiert, anhand derer ich vermute, dass bestimmte Anbieter bewusst die Zeit bis zu einer Entdeckung ihrer Adwords-Dialerseitenanzeigen ausnutzen.


> Sie haben eine unangemessene Anzeige auf einer Google-Suchergebnisseite
> entdeckt. Unsere AdWords-Spezialisten haben diese Anzeige entfernt. [...]
> Die von diesen Firmen erstellten
> Anzeigen erscheinen unverzüglich auf unserer Website. Unsere
> ...


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...trafficbroker sind also so was wie die Hilfsarbeiter, wenn man mal schnell kurzfristig traffic braucht, weil ein Projekt besonders erfolgsversprechend ist? (diese letzte, sehr sehr böse killah-Frage brauchen Sie nicht beantworten)


Da kramt aber einer tief im Eingemachten! Aus meiner Sicht aber schon mal ein guter Erklärungsansatz - der Mißbrauch von 0190er Nummern durch das "System" _Liquid Inc._ macht als Beispiel deutlich, was geht.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

A.Richter schrieb:
			
		

> 200000 Kunden auf einem Dialerportal sind nicht gleich 20000 Einwahlen. Sie würfeln da aber auch alles durcheinander.


Es fehlt an klaren Informationen. Also noch mal neu.

Soll das heißen, von 200000 Kunden, die das 1. Dialerfenster sehen, kommt die überwiegende Mehrheit nicht bis zur erfolgreichen Einwahl, gehört also nicht zu den 20000 Kunden pro Tag?

Das ist ja ein Knaller.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Eine Einwahlrate von 1:10 wäre ja atemberaubend gut. Was glaubst Du wie hoch die Rate bei einem Onlineshop ist ? Ich betreibe einige Online-Shops und da ist die Kaufrate um einiges schlechter als 1:10.  Du scheinst Dich ja wirklich überhaupt nicht in diesem Business auszukennen.

DAY


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

???.?? schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Einwahlrate von 1:10 wäre ja atemberaubend gut.


Jetzt kommen schon wieder diese Nebelkerzen.

Wir reden hier vom Tunneleffekt oder der allgemeinen Wirkung der 3 Zustimmungsfenster. Um hier etwas zu vergleichen, muss ein zählbarer Kunde wenigstens das 1. Fenster sehen.

Die sogenannte Klickrate liegt davor. Man muss also einige Mios von Kunden ranschaffen, um 200000 zu haben, die den 1. Schritt tun.

Wenn dann fast alle am 2. oder 3. Fenster aussteigen, muss wohl ein Problem mit den Fenstern vorliegen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Also ich glaube daß Andreas eher gemeint hat, daß der Traffic auf das Layout "geknallt" wurde und schlussendlich diese Einwahlrate erziehlt wurde. Zumindest ist das bei "uns" so üblich wenn man davon spricht. Kein Mensch redet davon wieviel das 1.OK Fenster, das 2.OK Fenster und das 3.OK Fenster besucht haben sondern nur wieviele Besucher das Layout gesehen haben und wieviele sich dann schlussendlich eingewählt haben. - und da wäre dann eine Einwahlrate von 1:10 wirklich ausgezeichnet gut.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber immerhin 99.70% zufriedene Kunden.
> Gruß Andreas



Wenn ohnehin soviele Kunden von diesen "Angeboten" begeistert sind und so gerne dafür zahlen, warum sträubt man sich, wenn der Kunde den Content abrufen will, *mehrmals deutliche Preisangaben *zu machen?

Es gibt keine Branche, die sich so ziert, wenn es um eindeutige Preisauszeichnungen geht.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

So geht das nicht.

Das Originalzitat ist:


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Nun doch mal kurz auf dem Nähkästchen: 200000 Hits auf "alten" Dialer ohne neue Verfügung. 200000 Hits auf neuen Dialer (neuer Code + neuer Verfügung inkl. "Nichttunnel-Regtp-Fenster"). Ganz einfacher Vergleich.


Die 400000 Klicks müssen ja wohl was mit den Dialern zu tun haben. Sonst wäre das Unsinn.

Wenn von 400000 Klicks aus unqualifiziertem Traffic 399600 verloren gehen und 400 zum 1. Dialerfenster klicken würden, wäre für den Test des 2. und 3. Fensters die Testgruppe viel zu klein für statistische Aussagen.

Dann wäre auch die zitierte Äußerung irreführend im Verständnis der Forumsleser.

Ich bin sicher, das waren 400000 Klicks auf das 1. Dialerfenster, die dann noch rechtzeitig den Abflug geschafft haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

In einem richtigen Shop wird man auch nicht ständig daran erinnert wieviel etwas kostet. Man bekommt das höchstens mal beim Regal mit (falls dort ein Regalschild richtig hängt) und wenn man flink schaut auch bei der Kassa, aber man wird nicht ständig daran erinnert wieviel die gekaufte Ware kostet.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sicher, das waren 400000 Klicks auf das 1. Dialerfenster, die dann noch rechtzeitig den Abflug geschafft haben.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Also das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich kenne nur ganz wenige Leute die solche Statistiken (Layout +  1.OK Fenster) überhaupt führen. Es ist der Normalfall daß man die Besucher zählt die auf die Seite kommen und dann das Ergebnis der Einwahlen bewertet. Um einen Test mit und ohne Tunneleffekt durchzuführen kann man das auch ohne weiters so machen.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (30 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In einem richtigen Shop wird man auch nicht ständig daran erinnert wieviel etwas kostet. Man bekommt das höchstens mal beim Regal mit (falls dort ein Regalschild richtig hängt) und wenn man flink schaut auch bei der Kassa, aber man wird nicht ständig daran erinnert wieviel die gekaufte Ware kostet.
> 
> DAY



In einem "richtigen Shop" würde jeder, der so von den Preisen ablenkt bzw. diese so ungenügend angibt, wie ihr das macht, gleich einmal größte Probleme bekommen.

Außerdem gibt es schon einen Unterschied:

Internetnutzung kostet was. 99 Prozent der Seiten darf man kostenlos nutzen. Daher sind Hinweise auf kostenpflichtige Angebote erst recht notwendig.

Geschäft betreten kostet nix. Aber jeder weiß, das alles, was es dort gibt, Geld kostet. Und jedem ist natürlich bekannt, wo der die Preisangaben findet.

Das sind ganz andere Voraussetzungen.


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drboe (30 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir Tests durchführem, dann doch nicht auf Kosten unserer Partner. Wir kaufen Traffic und schicken die auf bestimmte Testumgebungen. Danach können wir uns eine Meinung bilden.


Es gehört sicher nicht hierher, aber ich möchte es gern verstehen. Wenn ich richtig liege, dann ist die Frage, ob und in welcher Höhe durch die Änderungen am Layout ab 17.06.05 rückläufige Einwahlzahlen zu befürchten sind oder nicht. Ein Test soll ergeben haben, dass der Rückgang geringer ausfällt als angenommen. Diese Aussage beruhigt  die Partner, muss aber wohl gelegentlich belegt werden. Der Test wurde durchgeführt mit "gekauftem" Traffic. Der Test kann m. E. aber nur valide sein, wenn es echte Einwahlen echter Kunden waren (Feldversuch). Alles andere leidet vermutlich an schlechter Statistik und/oder Manipulationsmöglichkeiten. "Kaufen" kann man den Traffic dann m. E. nur von seinen Partnern in der Form, dass man die Partner bei Einsatz des neuen Layouts unabhängig vom Ausgang des Tests so stellt, als wäre der Umsatz in üblicher Höhe (Durchschnitt der letzten Wochen) erzielt worden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

...oder man mietet sich eine gute TypeIn starke Domain oder man kauft sich Traffic bei Overture...

DAY


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Niemand schleppt mehr Unbekannte mit sich rum, als er braucht.

Die Klickrate bei gekauftem Traffic hat nichts mit der Wirkung von Zustimmungsfenstern zu tun. Der Dialeranbieter hat die Seitenaufrufe für das Bezugsfenster, die Downloadzahlen und die Einwahlzahlen. Daraus kann man Schlüsse ziehen. Das vorstehende Zitat ist eine reinrassige Nebelkerze.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Da hier offensichtlich irreführend informiert wird, sollte man den Thread besser schließen, bevor es noch ärger wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialeranbieter hat die Seitenaufrufe für das Bezugsfenster, die Downloadzahlen und die Einwahlzahlen.



Wenn Du unter Dialeranbieter MP meinst, dann könnte das vielleicht stimmen. Wir als Projektbetreiber oder Webmaster bekommen diese Zahlen nicht zu Gesicht.

Wenn Du den Projektbetreiber meinst, dann stimmt das sicher nicht, denn ohne selbstgestickte Zusatz-Statistik-Tools bekommt man diese Information überhaupt nicht und ich kenne nur einen Projektbetreiber der das überhaupt mitloggt.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier offensichtlich irreführend informiert wird, sollte man den Thread besser schließen, bevor es noch ärger wird.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Das ist ja wieder typisch. Kaum weiß man nicht mehr weiter und fühlt sich an die Wand gedrängt verlangt man daß der Thread geschlossen wird.

DAY


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

> Das ist ja wieder typisch. Kaum weiß man nicht mehr weiter und fühlt sich an die Wand gedrängt verlangt man daß der Thread geschlossen wird.


Wo sind denn seriös ermittelte Zahlen, über die man reden könnte?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (30 März 2005)

Die würden mich auch mal interessiern - da gebe ich Dir recht.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (30 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tendenz geht aber eindeutig dort hin, daß immer mehr Portale kostenpflichtig werden  z.B. love.at oder Archive-Artikel bei News-Seiten
> DAY



Und wenn es nicht mehr 99 Prozent sind, sind es halt 97 Prozent. Die Notwendigkeit, den User klar und deutlich darüber zu informieren, ab wann es kostenpflichtig wird, besteht weiterhin.

Nur den von dir angeführten News-Seiten kann man da ohnehin keinen Vorwurf machen. Da heißt es klipp und klar: Bis hierhin und ab jetzt muss man zahlen. Nebstbei zu annehmbaren Preisen und nicht 30 Euro für eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## drboe (30 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier offensichtlich irreführend informiert wird, sollte man den Thread besser schließen, bevor es noch ärger wird.


Eine etwas verquere Logik. Eine Diskussion dient primär dem Gedankenaustausch. Reine Information gibt es im Lexikon und im Telefonbuch. Versuche zu manipulieren sind bei Diskussionen gelegentlich natürlich inklusive. Was schadet das, wenn man die a) erkennt und b) darauf angemessen reagieren kann? Ich finde, man soll seinen Gegnern ausreichend Gelegenheit zur Selbstdemontage geben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Auch wenn es sicher etwas merkwürdig aussieht: Wir werden garantiert keine Testzahlen oder Feldversuchzahlen veröffentlichen. Da sollen sich mal alle schön selber Zahlen machen oder wünschen. Fakt ist: Die meisten Kunden wissen, was sie tun. Bei einer Zufriedenheitsrate von über 99% ist mir das ganze Gestöhne über "Schädlinge", "einfangen", "einnisten" nicht ganz ehrlich. Die Berechtigung dieses Forum´s sehe ich aber schon. Die 20 Seniornutzer brauchen schließlich ihr Schlachfeld. Und das ist auch gut so. Woanders würden sie womöglich ernsten Schaden anrichten. 
Wie sagte neulich ein LKA-Beamter, der eine Anzeige von uns gegen einen recht spröden Beleidigungsbrief aufnahm: "Wer heute nicht weiß, das Dialer oder 0900/0190 Nummern Geld kosten, ist blöd" oder so in der Art. Also auf das "Ende gut, alles gut" wird man wohl noch ein paar Jahre warten müssen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es sicher etwas merkwürdig aussieht: Wir werden garantiert keine Testzahlen oder Feldversuchzahlen veröffentlichen.


So endet ein kläglicher Versuch gezielter Desinformation. Den Unsinn muss man nicht weiter diskutieren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2005)

> Bei einer Zufriedenheitsrate von über 99% ist mir das ganze Gestöhne über "Schädlinge", "einfangen", "einnisten" nicht ganz ehrlich.


Ich glaube, man das "Zufriedenheit" nicht überstrapazieren: Werden die IP-Adressen der User dahingehend ausgewertet, wer wieder kommt? Oder gilt jeder, der "einmal-und-nie-wieder"-nutzt, bereits als zufrieden, nur weil er (warum auch immer) sich nicht beschwert?
Ich beschwere mich auch nicht jedes Mal, wenn ein gekauftes Buch daheim nicht so gefällt, wie ich das erwartet hatte. Der Vertrag steht - ich kaufe halt das Produkt nie wieder. Zufrieden bin ich aber nicht.

Habt ihr hierfür seriöse Erhebungen? (Wobei ich schon heute anmerke, dass 99% Zustimmung eigentlich nur in totalitären "Wahl"-Ergebnissen vorkommen ...)


----------



## Eniac (30 März 2005)

Vermutlich soll es heissen "99% der Besucher sind zufrieden bis sie am Monatsende die dicke Rechnung erhalten".

Kommen die dann ganz sicher noch mal wieder um z.B. mahlforlagen für nur noch 29,95 zu bestaunen?


Eniac


----------



## Wembley (30 März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: Die meisten Kunden wissen, was sie tun. Bei einer Zufriedenheitsrate von über 99% ist mir das ganze Gestöhne über "Schädlinge", "einfangen", "einnisten" nicht ganz ehrlich. Gruß Andreas



Wenn ich aber dran denke, wie groß die Begeisterung der "zufriedenen Kunden" in Ö seit dem 1. 1. 2005 war, sich die Dialerrufnummerngasse 0939 wieder freischalten zu lassen (nämlich irgendwo bei Null) ......

Weil so viel Aufwand wäre dies ja auch nicht....


----------



## tuxedo (31 März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:


> (...)Bei einer Zufriedenheitsrate von über 99% ist mir das ganze Gestöhne über "Schädlinge", "einfangen", "einnisten" nicht ganz ehrlich.(...)



Angelehnt an obiges Zitat:

Bei den aktuellen Praktiken, die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots, sowie die Höhe der Kosten mit allen Mitteln zu verschleiern und dem potenziellen Einwähler ein kostenfreies Angebot vor zu gaukeln, ist mir die gesamte (und bis jetzt nicht bewiesene) Behauptung von angeblichen 99% Zufriedensheitrate und die gesamte Dialerpraxis nicht ganz ehrlich.

Hmmm. Streicht das "nicht ganz" und ersetzt es durch "überhaupt nicht".

Gruß
Matthias

"Dialer dienen nur dem Zweck, den nicht-verkaufbar-Faktor des Müll-Inhalts der sog. Content-Anbieter zu kompensieren, und durch unklare Gestaltungen in Layout, Schrift und Bild versehentliche Einwahlen zu erzeugen."


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

"Dialer dienen nur dem Zweck, den nicht-verkaufbar-Faktor des Müll-Inhalts der sog. Content-Anbieter zu kompensieren, und durch unklare Gestaltungen in Layout, Schrift und Bild versehentliche Einwahlen zu erzeugen."

woher ist das? Ersetze "sog." durch "wohlbekannte" und schon hast Du einen der meines Erachtens sehr wesentlchen Aspekte des Themas gut beschrieben  Den Müll gibts "[four]friends" schon für lau 
(und ich meine damit explizit expliziten content, da von diesem Geldbäumlein noch am meisten runterrieselt)


----------



## drboe (31 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berechtigung dieses Forum´s sehe ich aber schon. Die 20 Seniornutzer brauchen schließlich ihr Schlachfeld. Und das ist auch gut so. Woanders würden sie womöglich ernsten Schaden anrichten.


Was das Anrichten von Schäden angeht, so kann niemand der Mehrbetrugsbranche auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen. Wenn Du Dich für Schäden öffentlicher Diskussion und Aktion interessierst, kannst Dir von einem in der Szene gut bekannten Anwalt in München sicher erläutern lassen, wie ihm die Woche in Untersuchungshaft gefallen hat. Wobei ich dem RA die Daumen drücke, dass er in dem "Hotel" noch ein wenig Verlängerung bekommt. 

M. Boettcher

--
PS: ja, ich weiß, völlig OT.


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

Könnte man den Threadnamen nicht mal belassen?


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9770
Ursprünglicher Thread wurde von anonymen Poster gehijackt, der vorgibt  Repräsentant der Fa MP/Intexus
zu sein. Dies ist nicht hinnehmbar. Dieses Unternehmen ist mit mehreren Nicks nachprüfbar und nachvollziehbar angemeldet.
Jedem ist schon mal passiert, sich nicht angemeldet zu haben, hier wird es aber penetrant und konsequent durchgezogen
Es ist daher nicht einsehbar, warum Vertreter dieses Unternehmens anonym posten sollten. Bei  weiteren anonymen Postings werden daher  persönliche  Daten gelöscht.
Gerade von Vertretern dieses Unternehmens werden  anonyme Postings entweder ignoriert
 oder ob ihrer Anonymität bemängelt. So besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, 
dass jederzeit behauptet werden kann , dass diese Aussagen nicht authorisiert sind, da anonym erfolgt 

Aka hat einen Thread gestartet, der thematisch und inhaltlich geeignet ist die Diskussion fortzuführen 
und vor allem zur konkreten  Frage Stellung zu nehmen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9792



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man den Threadnamen nicht mal belassen?


Nein , siehe oben


----------

